# Plastisol Transfers using the Easypress 2



## Boga8004 (Aug 19, 2020)

Has anyone had experience applying plastisol or water based heat transfers with the easypress 2? Any tricks or tools on how to make the pressure requirements precise?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have had substantial feedback that most designs cannot be applied satisfactorily with this product.. It is difficult to create enough pressure to apply most plastisol designs properly. It is also very limited as to the size of the transfers.


----------

